# Welche Lüfter für Radiatoren



## Fabuk (6. Oktober 2019)

*Welche Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Habe 2x480 er radis und möchte da mal Infos sammeln welche Lüfter dafür geeignet wären, sollten recht leise sein, hab mir mal die Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3 angeschaut sollten gar nicht so schlecht sein angeblich


----------



## Tekkla (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche lüfter für Radiatoren*

120-mm-Lüfter im Caseking-Härtetest - Lüftertest 2019


----------



## v3nom (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche lüfter für Radiatoren*

P/L: Arctic P14 PWM PST


----------



## Fabuk (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche lüfter für Radiatoren*



Tekkla schrieb:


> 120-mm-Lüfter im Caseking-Härtetest - Lüftertest 2019



hab das video gesehen und bin deswegen auf die Wing Boost 3 gestossen


----------



## Tekkla (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche lüfter für Radiatoren*

Na, dann haste doch schon eine Liste, aus der du dir deinen Lüfter aussuchen kannst.


----------



## Patrick_87 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche lüfter für Radiatoren*

Ich kann die ML120 empfehlen , ohne rgb. Kosten im Doppelpack 24euro,  haben ein Magnetlager , schaffen 2400rpm,  ordentlich Druck und sind von der Lautstärke echt gut. 
https://www.amazon.de/Corsair-PC-Ge...rds=ml120&qid=1570379364&sprefix=ml120&sr=8-2


----------



## Fabuk (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche lüfter für Radiatoren*

ich brauche 8 120 er lüfter und möchte RGB lüfter die gut auf radiatoren sind un dazu noch recht leise sind, beim yt video wird ja immer nu 1 ner getestet nie mehrer miteinander(lautstärke mässig), habe aktuell 8 Air Series SP120 PWM High Performance Edition Lüfter und bin nun auf der suche nach leisere mit rgb


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche lüfter für Radiatoren*

Hallo, 
 schau dir mal die Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3 ARGB bzw NZXT Aer RGB oder den Scythe Kaze Flex 120 RGB an. RGB limitiert die Auswahl massiv, wenn du vom Thema RGB abstand nehmen kannst, dann sind Artic P12 PST die beste Lösung punkto P/L. Sollte es hochwertiger werden dann Noctua redux serie - Noctua NF-S12B redux / Noctua NF-P12 redux.

Hochpreisiger Bereich (die üblichen Verdächtigen) - Noctua NF-F12/A12/P12, Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12


----------



## Fabuk (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche lüfter für Radiatoren*

die Wing Boost 3 habe ich mir schon angeschaut sehen Nice aus aber schaue  noch rum, habe noch die corsair ML120 PRO RGB PWM angeschaut finde ich auch noch nicht schlecht was mein ihr?


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche lüfter für Radiatoren*

Das mit Abstand beste Lager ist m.m nach das von Bequite – Silentwing 2/3, dieses Lager hat eine Laufruhe und quasi 0 neben Geräusche bis auf die Luftverwirbelungen.  
 Bis auf Noisblocker und ihren Nano-SLI lager sind FDB (und Abwandlungen) Lager, die Besten punkto Laufruhe und Haltbarkeit. Noctua ist hier schon eine Klasse für sich aber auch die neuen Artic (P-Serie) ist punkte P/L Leistung unschlagbar. Denn wo bekommt man einen Lüfter mit einem wirklich gutem FDB lager und PWM unter 5 euro? Sicher gibt es dabei leichte Abstriche aber das spiegelt sich eben wieder im Preis.   
 RGB ist show und die Wing Boost haben immerhin ein FDB-Lager, einziger Nachteil ist eben in der Regelbarkeit gegeben, aber das musst dann du entscheiden welche Punkte dir wichtiger sind.
 Zu dem Corsair ML120 pro rgb ein klassischer show Fan, mit einem Preispremium - mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche lüfter für Radiatoren*

Das mit Abstand beste Lager ist m.m nach das von Bequite – Silentwing 2/3, dieses Lager hat eine Laufruhe und quasi 0 neben Geräusche bis auf die Luftverwirbelungen.  
 Bis auf Noisblocker und ihren Nano-SLI lager sind FDB (und Abwandlungen) Lager, die Besten punkto Laufruhe und Haltbarkeit. Noctua ist hier schon eine Klasse für sich aber auch die neuen Artic (P-Serie) ist punkte P/L Leistung unschlagbar. Denn wo bekommt man einen Lüfter mit einem wirklich gutem FDB lager und PWM unter 5 euro? Sicher gibt es dabei leichte Abstriche aber das spiegelt sich eben wieder im Preis.   RGB ist show und die Wing Boost haben immerhin ein FDB-Lager, einziger Nachteil ist eben in der Regelbarkeit gegeben, aber das musst dann du entscheiden welche Punkte dir wichtiger sind.Zum Corsair ML120 pro rgb, ein klassischer show Fan mit einem Preispremium - mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen


----------



## v3nom (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Die SW3 brummen leider und übertragen Vibrationen aufs Gehäuse.


----------



## Fabuk (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Habe mir nun die Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 rgb bestellt hoffe die sind echt gut wie die test sagen


----------



## cHrIzZzI (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Danke für das Thema [emoji41] such für mein nächstes System auch neue Lüfter.

Die Wing Boost 3 sehen ja schon mal sehr sehr nice aus! 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_villaiNs (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Radiatoren*



Fabuk schrieb:


> Habe mir nun die Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 rgb bestellt hoffe die sind echt gut wie die test sagen



Berichte mal wie die bei dir sind, hab die auch hier liegen - aber noch nicht eingebaut  Die Tests die ich gefunden hatte waren auch gut, wobei sie nie irgendwo genannt werden wenn es um  Fans geht.


----------



## Fabuk (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Radiatoren*



the_villaiNs schrieb:


> Berichte mal wie die bei dir sind, hab die auch hier liegen - aber noch nicht eingebaut  Die Tests die ich gefunden hatte waren auch gut, wobei sie nie irgendwo genannt werden wenn es um  Fans geht.



ja baue die morgen dann auf meine Radiatoren beim video vom der8uer wo er lüfter testet sind die dabei und bei der HMX 2 sind die auch verbaut


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Radiatoren*



v3nom schrieb:


> Die SW3 brummen leider und übertragen Vibrationen aufs Gehäuse.



Ist mir neu, habe in meinem Falt-Pc die Sw2 und 3 verbaut und da höre ich nichts - geregelt werden diese per Spannung / Aquero. Da sind die Artic P14 schon eher auffällig da ich diese im Push/Pull verbaut habe und diese >= 700rpm merkliche nebengeräusche aus der Lager gegend von sich geben.......


----------



## Tekkla (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Hab nen SW3 als Out im Gehäuse. Von dem höre ich auch nix.


----------



## Fabuk (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Hab die WingBoost 3 nun eingebaut und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden


----------



## the_villaiNs (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Radiatoren*



Fabuk schrieb:


> Hab die WingBoost 3 nun eingebaut und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden



Also nix auffälliges mit Lautstärke oder RPM?! Aber schonmal schön zu hören


----------



## DaBibo (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Ist halt auch immer eine Frage der verbauten Komponenten - sprich wie viel Leistung überhaupt benötigt wird.

Mein Ziel waren 35°C max. Wassertemperatur und das haben die SW3 halt nicht gepackt (37-38°C unter Volllast) - die Noctua NF-A12 machen das bei 60% Leistung - es geht halt um wenige Grad. (Wenn ich die voll aufreisse drücken die meine Wassertemp auf 32°C runter)
Kann aber auch schon daran liegen, dass die SW keine Abdichtung zum Radiator dabei haben.


----------



## Tekkla (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Radiatoren*



DaBibo schrieb:


> das haben die SW3 halt nicht gepackt (37-38°C unter Volllast) - die Noctua NF-A12 machen das bei 60% Leistung


 War das bei den SW3 die Highspeed Ausführung?


----------



## DaBibo (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Die normalen waren bis 1.600 ? Dann waren es die normalen.

(Müsste ich zu Hause exakt nachschauen - rpm waren aber IIRC irgendwo um 1.500++ rum)


----------



## Tekkla (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Ah ok. Dann ist klar, dass du da mehr Power geben musstest, um das gleiche Ergebnis zu erzielen. Die Noctuas drehen nämlich bis zu 2.000 U/Min.


----------



## DaBibo (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Die laufen aber bei gleichen Vorgaben etwa 300 U/min langsamer als die SW3 (Volllast, 25°C >Zimmertemp und geregelt auf 35°C Wassertemperatur.)
Kann aber auch an der Kombination "nicht abgedichtet" und "60 mm dicker Radi" liegen, während die Noctua ja serienmäßig mit einer Radiatordichtung kommen.

Wollte ja nur sagen, dass es meiner Meinung nach unter den üblichen Top-Lüftern schon auf viele Kleinigkeiten und im Endeffekt auf ein paar, wenige  °C geht.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Die Noctua sind halt ohne rgb, und wer Licht haben will muss auf andere zurückgreifen. Zum anderen sehen die Teile hässlich aus..... Extrem!

Ein Unterschied von 3c ist ja nun auch nicht die Welt [emoji41]

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loschi1990 (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Wie findet ihr die Nzxt AER RGB 2 für Radiatoren?


----------



## DaBibo (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Radiatoren*



cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Die Noctua sind halt ohne rgb, und wer Licht haben will muss auf andere zurückgreifen. Zum anderen sehen die Teile hässlich aus..... Extrem!
> 
> Ein Unterschied von 3c ist ja nun auch nicht die Welt [emoji41]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk



Hinter Blenden mit LedRingen (PHANTEKS Halos Lux Digital) passts es


----------



## cHrIzZzI (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Ich habe mich für die Enermax SquA RGB entschieden, da die 500 U/min sowahl bei Radi oder Gehäuselüfter weit oben oder erster waren.

Das Design finde ich auch ganz cool. 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------

